# My new f450 what you think?



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

well its new to me. bought it as a cab and chassis and had bed plow spreader and hydros what do you guys think?
08 f450 lariat 4x4 diesel
western wide out
custom aluminum bed
swenson spreader
muncie hydros
whelen 500 series led stobes
led work lights


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice truck how do you like the wideout?


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

we bought our first one last year and this year we bought 2 more, I wouldnt buy anything else. all of our older straight blade plows have the extensions on them now which work great also. the guys that got upgraded to the wide outs have nothing but praise for them. taking nearly 30 -40 percent less time each lot which means i can have a driver pick up another lot or two in his route and be down at the same time...


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice lookin rigThumbs Up


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

*hydo*

curious what you have into installing the hydo and spreader...we run the 2400 electric snow ex for the past few years and bought our first hydo salt spreader this year and love the difference....thinking bout converting our other 2 truck...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice.... Whats the payload on that truck?


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

It doesnt get any sicker than that


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

i think approx 5-600 a month . nice choice . good luck


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

truck weighs 11,000 even empty minus the plow so i have 5000lbs the play with. the hydro n spreader i think were around 6500 installed, u can find cheaper set ups but i preferred the muncie hydros and swenson spreader...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

How does the wide out compare to a v I do a lot of commercial 24 he parking lots and storage lockers in the day and have had my boss v for 12 years and would be lost without my scoop.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How many miles on the 08, looking good

That should be an annual inpsection in PA correct? I know the 550 is semi-annual


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful setup


----------



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

how many cup holders???


----------



## Mikemike0409 (Jun 10, 2011)

oh........ and whats your cb handle???


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Beast! How do you like the wideout?


----------

